# Please help to identify this beauty



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it Frogspawn? Anybody seen like this one in red or pink?
Thanks



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Anchor coral, a type of Euphyllia much like a frogspawn.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't think they come in pink =)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Don't think they come in pink =)


I got this in SUM. This is beauty. Please, if you see it there let me know.
Thanks Chris

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Rarely do you see the red/pink variety of _Euphyllia sp_. They aren't cheap when they come in. The closest that I've seen with a bit more regularity than red/pinks are the orange hammer/anchor corals...pink body w/metallic orange fringes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

And what about this one. I think it is also Euphyllia sp.

This is what I have


here is from the web
http://

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...it's a branching variant of _Euplyllia anchora_ aka branching hammer coral.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A lot of the neon green/orange/white/deeper red hues are from Australia or Southern Indo (New Guinea etc.) and typically demand more in regards to price. Depending on the piece, anywhere from 60 - 200 bucks typically.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know about 60-200, but I paid about 40 for the Anchor coral and something like this for the second one. Actually, they guy named Chris recommended the second one 
SUM is the best

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For the common ones, 40-60 is typical - obviously depending on the size.


----------

